# Does anybody use water bottles rather than bowls?



## milaniasmom (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anybody use water bottles( like rabbit water bottles) for your babys water instead of bowls? I am thinking of trying this, being that Milania's hair gets soaking wet when she drinks out of her bowl. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

> Does anybody use water bottles( like rabbit water bottles) for your babys water instead of bowls? I am thinking of trying this, being that Milania's hair gets soaking wet when she drinks out of her bowl. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sure do!!! I love it, his mouth stays nice and dry. I guess the only negative point would be the bottle drips sometimes so you gotta keep a towel or bowl to catch the water. 

I just bought this gourmet stand and I love it. It was a bit pricey, but I like it, and it makes his feeding area look really nice. 

http://www.pawscreations.com/pawscreations...21SP-BlackL.jpg


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Is it hard to train them to use the bottle? Lilly is 8 months and I would love for her to drink from a bottle. Her beard gets all wet and then she drips on the floor and sometimes she will shake out and the water sprays...you get the idea. Plus, her beard gets a little stained from the water too. She is such a bearded lady







Let me know if it was difficult!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I DO TOO!!
and wouldn't change it for nothing. 
the bottles I got drip very little. I got one for dogs... that one is the best.. and one for little critters!!! this one if I don't fill up everything, not leaving one tiny bit of air in it, it will drip a lot!!!


I also love the fact that mac always have his face dried!!!

I thought I would have to teach him to drink from the bottle... but he already knew how. I think most breeder might keep a bottle for them. specilly when they are with their littlemates. Can you imagine the mess????
(I watched a video on a TV show - most outrageous videos - these 3 puppies were drinking milk or formula from a bowl. they were so small... but one came behind the other and pushed him with his head on the other puppy's butt... and PAAH!! the poor little guy flipped over and feel right into the bowl!!!! SOOOOOOO FUNNY!!)


Oh, btw, we have a little bottle that I stick on my pocket and take with us when we go out!!!! so easy and practical.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Is it hard to train them to use the bottle? Lilly is 8 months and I would love for her to drink from a bottle. Her beard gets all wet and then she drips on the floor and sometimes she will shake out and the water sprays...you get the idea. Plus, her beard gets a little stained from the water too. She is such a bearded lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard it is pretty easy to train them. Just put some PB on the end of the bottle and they will lick it off.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

and Bella drinks out of the globe part.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> and Bella drinks out of the globe part.[/B]


I almost bought one of those!! I thought it was so cool! Are the filters expensive? How often do you have to replace them? Any problems with tear stains because of the plastic?


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

> Does anybody use water bottles( like rabbit water bottles) for your babys water instead of bowls? I am thinking of trying this, being that Milania's hair gets soaking wet when she drinks out of her bowl. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All my dogs drink out of watter bottles I train them from the time they are very young. I don't have a bottle I have an adapter that it screws onto human water bottles and it is easy to carry around and travel with.

Josy


----------



## Bella's Daddy (Aug 10, 2006)

> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Sep 1 2006, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=247528


<div class='quotemain'> Filters cost about $8 for a set of 3. I usually replace the filters every month (sometimes longer, guess it matters on the quality of water you put in it). It says every 3 weeks, but I only repalce them when I can actually tell they are dirty. I clean it out about once a week, and I won't lie, I do dread cleaning it. It takes about 20-30 min to thoroughly clean. If you wait longer than a week to clean it, the water starts to get a little slimy. While cleaning the fountain I let the filter soak in near boiling water. I fill the globe up with ice cubes once every couple days to keep the water icy cold







. We usually try to keep the eye area trimmed up, so I haven't really noticed a difference in tear stains. It did seemed expensive at the time, but Bella just loves it.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

We use the water bottle with Noelle and she actually prefers it to a bowl. I did what Lexi and Nikki's mom suggested -- put a dab of peanut butter on the end of it and that was all it took. One time. I'm also able to use filtered water in the bottle and I feel a lot better about that.

Give a try - you'll never go back to a bowl.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i bought one for otis but he prefers the water dish since he can drink faster out if it. the bottle wasnt dispensing fast enough for otis so i stopped using it. training him to use it was easy, he likes licking everything so it was natural for him to learn to use that bottle


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> QUOTE(LexiAndNikkisMom @ Sep 1 2006, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=247536


<div class='quotemain'>


> Filters cost about $8 for a set of 3. I usually replace the filters every month (sometimes longer, guess it matters on the quality of water you put in it). It says every 3 weeks, but I only repalce them when I can actually tell they are dirty. I clean it out about once a week, and I won't lie, I do dread cleaning it. It takes about 20-30 min to thoroughly clean. If you wait longer than a week to clean it, the water starts to get a little slimy. While cleaning the fountain I let the filter soak in near boiling water. I fill the globe up with ice cubes once every couple days to keep the water icy cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm....Might have to think about getting one.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Where do you guys buy the bottles? This looks like a great idea!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I buy Bijou's water bottles at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine use a water bottle except during the very hot summer months here.
Next month they will go back on the bottle again.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am definitely going to give the water bottle a try! Lilly doesn't have a crate so where do you hang the bottle from? Thank you for the tips though, I will try and figure out how to work something out.


----------



## milaniasmom (Apr 10, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=247519
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is such an excellent idea... with the peanut butter!!!











> We use the water bottle with Noelle and she actually prefers it to a bowl. I did what Lexi and Nikki's mom suggested -- put a dab of peanut butter on the end of it and that was all it took. One time. I'm also able to use filtered water in the bottle and I feel a lot better about that.
> 
> Give a try - you'll never go back to a bowl.[/B]



Thanks, you're a doll!! I love the PB idea, I WILL try it and let you know how it goes. I feel a little embarassed that I haven't tried it before, I feel like I just crawled out from under some old rock!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Where do you guys buy the bottles? This looks like a great idea![/B]


I got the critter ones at petsmart, and the doggie one at petco.

the doggie ones are a little bigger. 





> I am definitely going to give the water bottle a try! Lilly doesn't have a crate so where do you hang the bottle from? Thank you for the tips though, I will try and figure out how to work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a post here before... did you see it?? it has this cool thing where you can put the bowls and the water bottle... I'll post the link again

http://www.pawscreations.com/pawscreations...21SP-BlackL.jpg


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci drinks water from a waterbottle. She was already trained from the breeder when she came home! It's so great cause her beard never gets dirty/wet!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

After reading this thread yesterday, I went to Petco and picked up a doggie water bottle (for around $10). It works great! I attached it to her play pen and she just went for it---I think she's actually drinking more water and now I don't have to worry about stuff floating in it.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=247512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your idea! May I ask you where you purchased this attachment so that I can locate one. It sounds so easy! Great idea!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a special ceramic water bowl with a lip. Apparently, it's what the show people use to keep faces dry. I just love it!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I have a special ceramic water bowl with a lip. Apparently, it's what the show people use to keep faces dry. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a great idea too! Where did you find that bowl?


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

yup i brought mines at petco 
they have all different sizes starting with small ones in the hamster area.
to big huge ones in the dog areas









I got it for her when she was a pup. i love it... only when there isnt air stuck between... it kind of makes a mess and starts dripping water when air gets in the bottle... or i dunt know what im talking about








but overall i like it better then the bowls


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I have a special ceramic water bowl with a lip. Apparently, it's what the show people use to keep faces dry. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it from a lady down in Louisiana who hand makes them. JMM gave me her contact infomation. Unfortunately, her studio was destroyed by Katrina. I tried to order more from her last Fall and got no answer.

I've lost her email address, but if you pm JMM, I'm sure she'll send it to you. Hopefully, she's up and running now!

The bowls are great, custom made in any color you want. (mine is actually a pretty slate blue, but it looks black in that picture.) They were $15 each when I got mine.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248354
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. It really seems like a clever idea and it would be easier for me than a water bottle since Lilly doesn't have a crate to hang it on. I'll have to look into this, thanks!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson uses a water bottle. I was always struggling to get Wilson to drink enough water, and it finally dawned on me that he hates to get his face wet. So I bought a couple of bottles, and now he drinks close to 10 oz of water a day, when before I think we were lucky if he drank 2 ounces! When it's really hot I also leave out a bowl of water- which he sometimes prefers. But as long as it's in the low 80s or below, I don't bother. 

My husband made a stand for the water bottles out of PVC pipe and a piece of wood. I keep meaning to paint them to match the rooms that they are in, but I haven't gotten around to it. I will take some pictures tonight and post them so you can see. We have 3 of them- one in the kitchen, 1 in the living room, 1 in the basement. He made all three for less than $10 total. 

The water bottle is also great for traveling- I just take it in the car, stick it in the cup holder and offer it to Wilson every now and then. It's so nice not to have to mess with a bowl, or worry about water spilling.


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

We also switched SIENA to a water bottle we bought at Petsmart - this was when she was about 4 or 5 months old and it is much neater and cleaner on her face.

Lourdes


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> I have a special ceramic water bowl with a lip. Apparently, it's what the show people use to keep faces dry. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the e-mail address and mailing address for Bayou Collectibles, if you would like it, just PM me


----------

